# Garmin Connect Routes



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

Hi all

Has anyone plotted any Garmin Connect routes that I can follow? South East areas mainly but interested in other routes.

Would like to be adventurous and go on some nice long routes, but I need to know the way - please let me know if you have plotted some good cycling routes using Garmin that I can follow using the Garmin Connect online service.

Ideally I want to be able to download routes to my Garmin device and then just follow the route. I don't want to have to plot routes myself. I dont have the time - so please help if you can.

Alice


----------



## Edge705 (13 Feb 2012)

you need to use something like ride with gps its a very good site for the garmin and be sure to selcet OSM cycle map when plotting routes it gives you a better picture of lanes and roads that dont show up too well on the ordinary map - Sign up for free and start creating your routes ridewithgps.com or if you dont want to sign up use bikeroutetoaster but it doesnt have the same detail when adding course points


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Feb 2012)

Alice

Good tutorial on how to do exactly what you want to do on the GPS section of the Audax UK site here


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

Thanks both,

Will do some research! Very pleased to see that there are some answers out there-exciting stuff!

Cheers for your help

Alice


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

Well I have found some great looking routes! Now I just need to work out how to get them onto my Garmin. Being a stupid blonde, this doesn't come easily! Haha


----------



## Edge705 (13 Feb 2012)

Alice we can help you with that if you get stuck its the easy part


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

Ok cool thanks! Im sure I will figure it out x


----------



## seashaker (19 Feb 2012)

just found http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/England-Cycle-Routes-2.html loads of routes you can see online or download as gpx for your Garmin.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2012)

Hi Alice,

I am not sure if I am being a bit dim here.

You obviously have some sort of Garmin device. If you are signed on for Garmin Connect and go into courses, you will find what you are looking for as there are courses from all over the world in there.

Steve


----------

